# Salves, tinctures, unguants............



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Is there a good single source for recipes for different medical preparations?

I would especially like to find a recipe for Watkins Petro-Carbo Salve. I love the stuff but it's gotten ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

02372 Petro-Carbo Salve - U.S

Ingredients:
Active Ingredient: Phenol 1.5%. Inactive Ingredients: Cajeput oil, camphor oil, paraffin, partially hydrogenated rosin, petrolatum, spruce oil.

I doubt you'll find a recipe for this since it is probably patented.

I make a salve from pine sap and lard that does very well, at least as well as the watkins, IMHO. 

Not sure of a single source for the other. I like Mrs Grieve's "A Modern Herbal" for a reference. She does give a lot of recipes. It is available online or you can buy the hard copy.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Oops. Never mind. :ashamed:


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Watkins sells Petro-Carbo salve, perhaps you can find a local seller. If not, you can buy it online. 
http://www.watkinsonline.com/productdetail.cfm?Product=02372&gcatalogLocale=USA

I've kept this in my medicine cabinet for years. It's remarkable stuff......I've seen it heal some nasty infections. A friend of ours had scraped his knee very badly playing baseball, the wound turned angry with red streaks beginning to show. He treated it w/ some of the salve & 24 hrs later, the redness, fever and streaks were gone. I won't be without it.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I found a blog called Frugally Simple...they had a 'recipe' for a medicated salve made with beeswax, essential oils and things you can buy. It might have been on their blog hop...I can't remember. If I find it I'll share the link.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Oops...I meant Frugally sustainable, but I couldn't find it there. But I googled 'making your own medicated salve' and found this recipe...

http://www.herbalremediesinfo.com/salve.html

It's very similar to the one I saw before.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

This thread made me think of BGO ointment from the past.I started looking for a source and it's not made anymore.Good stuff,another piece of America gone.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> Watkins sells Petro-Carbo salve, perhaps you can find a local seller. If not, you can buy it online.
> http://www.watkinsonline.com/productdetail.cfm?Product=02372&gcatalogLocale=USA
> 
> I've kept this in my medicine cabinet for years. It's remarkable stuff......I've seen it heal some nasty infections. A friend of ours had scraped his knee very badly playing baseball, the wound turned angry with red streaks beginning to show. He treated it w/ some of the salve & 24 hrs later, the redness, fever and streaks were gone. I won't be without it.


Finding it is not the problem, paying for it is...............

It's pretty basic ingredients, I was just wondering if I could whip up a batch myself.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If you can find phenol at a reasonable price, you could probably figure it out.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Unguant. 

I like that word, 'unguant'.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> If you can find phenol at a reasonable price, you could probably figure it out.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenol

Interesting stuff. It sounds as if one would want to get the proportions right. Apparently it can cause burns in too high concentrations.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

When I was in training, the hospital used "red soap". It had carbolic in it. Really good stuff for killing germs.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

In South America, people use toothpaste for skin wounds. 'Sposed to be the zinc in it that heals wounds fast. Might grind up a zinc tab and and to the carbolic and phenol...


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I am going to make a separate post about a very interesting book that was originally published in 1907 and reprinted in 1967. It's called "Henley's Formulas for Home and Workshop" edited by Gardner D. Hiscox, M.E. It says it contains 10,000 scientific formulas, Trade Secrets, Food and Chemical Recipes, and Money Saving Ideas. It's really a neat book and it has about 800 pages of very small type. There is a recipe which is quite complicated for a Carbolic salve with Carbolic and Phenol that is used for wounds.

There are several copies of the book on Amazon for less than a dollar.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Reagent grade phenol will eat right through skin, nerves, and given time muscle and bone. It's nasty stuff in high concentrations. We had to wear special gloves and only open the bottles in a fume hood. The bottle was stored inside a metal can which was stored in a freezer. Nasty, nasty stuff.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Straight honey is a good substitute for antibiotic ointment.

Not only is it a very old remedy, they are starting to use it in wound dressings. My son was given some by the doctor.


----------

